# My new DIY filter



## JYoung (Oct 2, 2010)

Just some pics to look at for my new filter build going into my 56 gallon. Made of untreated 2 sections of 3'' x 24'' ABS plastic and 2'' direction tube all cemented together then coated in AQ safe Silicone. The "test port" was added to test water quality as my tank is built with the sump on top of the tank instead of below,


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I myself have never attempted a DIY filter but one thing about your design has me puzzled. What is the purpose of the airstones? I use canister filters, they are of closed loop design without aeration and get the job done.


----------



## JYoung (Oct 2, 2010)

Good question my friend. This filter was used in a vivarium before this application. The air stones helped as they would in the main display tank of an aquarium as well as ensuring steady supply of O2 directly into the Bio media chamber, i added some to the outlet for giggles i guess. This monster was just a collage of ideas i picked up while doing research, possibly combines some useless or un-necessary functions but it was fun to build, and imho that's the best part about DIY.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

JYoung said:


> it was fun to build, and imho that's the best part about DIY.


Could not have said it any better myself. I've seen alot of things built over the years that have had no practicality whatsoever but a ton of design, at least yours has a function. I am a DIY'er as well and it gives me a lot of pleasure to build things rather than just go purchase it. Keeps me busy and out of my local LFS as well, which is good for the bank account.


----------

